
Study Finds Electric Vehicles Produce More Particulate Matter Than Diesels - watchdogtimer
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3579878/Electric-hybrid-eco-friendly-cars-air-toxins-dirty-diesels-say-scientists.html
======
dv_dt
Misleading headline. More tire and brake particulates because of higher
vehicle weights. Not engine exhaust! Furthermore the increased brake
particulates reported in their model are in question because regenerative
braking eliminates a lot of friction brake usage.

